

Facebook tests charging $1 to send messages to strangers - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20810341

======
dromidas
I hope that dollar goes 50 cents to Facebook and 50 cents to the poor victim
of the message. But what am I saying, this is Mark $uckerberg we're talking
about here.

~~~
gpjt
TBH that could work. I remember lots of talk in the late 90s about messaging
systems where you'd pay the recipient of an email -- there was a not-great-
but-good-ideas sf book, I think Earthweb, which had a great moment where a
character, feeling crowded by another, bumped up his price for receiving
messages from non-contacts to a high amount and realised the other character
was in earnest when they paid that amount. Often thought it would make a good
startup, though I don't doubt that it's been done and didn't work out for one
reason or another.

